# About to start first medicated FET - does this sound correct????



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi girls,

I am just about to start my first 'medicated' FET.  Prior to this I have had x2 fresh cycles and 2 natural FET's - x2 neg and x2 chemicals (see history below).

Because my second failed fresh cycle was recently (boxing day just gone)   and I had moderate ohss - my period after this was 45 days - hence why hospital advised doing a medicated FET this time round.  I have 8 frozen altogether -grade BB's.

Anyways, as I have never done a medicated FET before the nurse said to me on phone today...I have to take the microgynol pill from 14th Feb (Friday - my period will be finished by then) until 5th March and then HRT tablets 3 times per day until 14 weeks pregnant!!! (if I get pregnant ), my scan will be 20th Feb (day 11) and my transfer will be week commencing 24th March.  I am just checking if this sounds correct??  The only things that shocked me was... I get 1 scan only, no blood tests and I have to take HRT up to 14 weeks - didn't realise that long??.  They said progesterone suppository's will be when they tell me - not sure when about they may start. 

Hope someone can help?

XX


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I know that there are many different protocols for medicated fet, I have just done a medicated fet and I had a prostap injection on day 21 of my cycle to down regulate, then I had a scan on day one of my next bleed, take 3 hrt tabs a day for 2 weeks, I took the pessaries 5 days before transfer and took both meds during my 2 ww. Good luck on your journey, I should be cycling around the same time as you, though I am doing a natural fet this time xxx


----------



## Harriet280812 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, 

I started my first medicated FET cycle on the 1st Jan! This was day 21 of my cycle & I used Suprecur nasal spray one puff 4 times a day. Then once my period stared I had a scan I check the lining of my womb was thin (meaning hormones were off!) then on Sunday 19th Jan (counted as my day 1) I started progynova 2mg 3 times a day (HRT) to thicken womb lining. On the 30th Jan (day 12) I had a scan to check my lining was thickening - it was 10mm! Friday 31st (evening) I had my last nasal spray. Saturday 1st February in evening I began cyclogest pessaries, then am on them morning & night along with HRT tabs until 12 weeks pregnant (if I get there!!) had embryo transfer on 6th February - a 6 day blasto Grade BB. 

I have had cramping throughout, just keep fingers crossed. This is my second go, 1st fresh cycle 1 5 day blasto transfer = BFN.


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

my protocol seems very similar to the one of Harriet. I think my down reg was a bit longer though as I started on 2nd January and had the first scan on the 25th Jan and the second on the 5th Feb. I'm having my transfer tomorrow.

I guess they will presume that the lining will be thin enough after your AF so you will be checked only for the thickening. I've been told too that I have to take progynova until the 3rd month of pregnancy, if everything goes well. I started cyclogest 7-8 days before the transfer. They try to mimic the way your body behaves before you ovulate. Because you have been on supercur your body will be confused so you have to take both estrandiol and progesteron.

Good luck with your treatments


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's weird how different everyones protocols are! I'm starting busereline on CD1 (today) and then a lining scan on CD21, then if I'm DR enough I continue injecting and start tablets to thicken the lining, and then a few days before ET I stop injecting and start using the pessaries and the tablet until 3months pg (being purposely optimistic).

Good luck to us all xxx


----------

